# First Biltong And Chilli Bites!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey all, I had been looking to make some Biltong and Chilli Bites for a while now.   So after doing some research on how to go about it and looking at threads of 

 BGKYSmoker
 really helped.  Thanks Rick, I had never heard of Biltong until you posted it... so I had to try it.

First, just made a simple drying box out of a tote.














Cut up a couple eye of rounds for the Biltong and Chilli Bites.













Biltong soaked in malt vinegar for half hour and a easoned with Crown National Safari Biltong mix.







Chilli Bites soaked in malt vinegar for 20 min and seasoned with Crown National Chilli Bites spice.







All hung up, now just waiting...













I will keep y’all updated on the progress... Thanks for lookin!

Again, thank you 

 BGKYSmoker
 , appreciate you posting informative threads Rick!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 22, 2020)

Will be watching this!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks Like that stuff is gonna be Mighty Tasty!!
Be Watching This One, Justin!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2020)

Yup.  Watching this for sure.


----------



## xray (Jun 22, 2020)

Reserving a seat here too Justin. That’s gonna be good!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 22, 2020)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## bertman (Jun 22, 2020)

I hate it when this happens. Waiting...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2020)

Update, I think the Chilli Bites will be done soon...  







My first CB run, so not real sure....Ha!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2020)

Biltong has a couple extra days...  I think!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 24, 2020)

Thats looking good


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Thats looking good


Thanks Adam, hope so!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm still watching, and that Biltong is looking Mighty Tasty!!
Be Back.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 26, 2020)

Chilli bites were done last night...  I can not describe the taste of these... it is seriously amazing!  I have always heard the taste of REAL Chilli bites and Biltong were so good!  Wow, was that so true... with the Chilli Bites....  Biltong still hanging, I think a couple may be done tonight...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2020)

Those sure look good from here, in the Den!!
Nice Job, Justin!
Like.
Probably Great Pocket Fuel for Hunting Trips!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm back with more popcorn.     Looking darn good !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Those sure look good from here, in the Den!!
> Nice Job, Justin!
> Like.
> Probably Great Pocket Fuel for Hunting Trips!!
> ...



Thanks Bear, these sure are good!  Ha, funny you say hunting snacks as that is the first thing that I thought of.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I'm back with more popcorn.     Looking darn good !



Thanks Winterrider, appreciate the kind words!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2020)

Biltong is done, tried it last night and the taste is very good.  Definitely the Chilli Bites and Biltong will be a staple snack wise in the house from now  on!  


















Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 28, 2020)

Looks mighty fine, enjoy !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 28, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks mighty fine, enjoy !



Thank you, if ya like jerky... I’d highly recommend trying these...  The flavor is awesome!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2021)

I guess I missed the ending of this post earlier.  But just happened to search for biltong... Justin that looks amazing!  But, the elk biltong you sent and we just tried is simply amazing!

Thank you!
Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 11, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I guess I missed the ending of this post earlier.  But just happened to search for biltong... Justin that looks amazing!  But, the elk biltong you sent and we just tried is simply amazing!
> 
> Thank you!
> Ryan



Thank you Ryan and so glad you all enjoyed it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thank you Ryan and so glad you all enjoyed it!


I'm savoring it, only a small piece each day!

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 4, 2021)

I  can confirm that Justin made some mighty tasty Biltong!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I  can confirm that Justin made some mighty tasty Biltong!



Thanks Case, appreciate that!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes pretty darn good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yes pretty darn good.



Thanks Rick, again I appreciate all your help!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 10, 2021)

That looks great, Justin.
Friend of mine from South Africa make biltong and keeps promising to bring some around.  And promising.  And promising.  Looks like I'm going to have to make some myself.
Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2021)

Gary

Make it yourself....Its really easy and you dont need any special equipment...Just a place to hang with some airflow.


----------

